# New Orleans Hornets (41-19) vs. New Jersey Nets (26-35)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
At this time I am uncertain of West's status for this game. The Hornets need this win because the next one is against the smoking hot Rockets which will probably be a bigger challenge for the Hornets.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's a lot of tough games after this.Hornets can't afford to lose any more against the teams they should absolutely beat and the Nets stink.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Scott said West is a game time decision but I think he'll sit out. He'll probably be ready for the upcoming games.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Diable said:


> It's a lot of tough games after this.Hornets can't afford to lose any more against the teams they should absolutely beat and the Nets stink.



Dont get so overcondfident.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HEy guys do you mind if we borrow your gamethread stats, we don't have one up on the Nets board. Thanks in advance


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.justin.tv/sh00ter Here's something for Jsimo and anyone else in his situation.It's not HD,but it's better than nothing I suppose


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

birdman in uniform rocking the headband

West out again


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think the official scorer must have gotten confused.The gamecast says Harris stole the ball from him when it was really the other way around.At least I didn't see Harris steal the ball from CP and I did see CP take it from him then CHandler got fouled before NJ took the 20 sec TO


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

julian wright is tearin it up! oh its good to be back.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damn, he got up again. fresh legs this deep into the season are a great thing to see


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> julian wright is tearin it up! oh its good to be back.


I was coming to say the same thing. This kids confidence is sky high right now. Oh my goodness. He's rebounding and shooting the ball really well.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

West's injury will end up being a good thing if it gets Wright more minutes.Idiot of the year Scott might have never given him minutes on his own.I still want to see him start a game in place of Peterson,who can go directly to the doghouse if Julian can play like this


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How big would it be if Tyson could consistently hit FT's anything close to what he has done tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Too bad Pargo was off tonight. That would've allowed CP to get some rest. Looks like he tweaked that d*mn ankle again. I hope he's ok. If he would've sat out the 4th, they would've lost. Sad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Another thing,the Hornets are already fun to watch because of CP,but Wright really makes them even more entertaining.I haven't seen him do a lot of the typical rookie miscues either.It's going to really upset me if Scott sends him back to the bench.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I had been waiting all season to see Julian get some PT with CP. But as much as I wanted to see him, you could tell that he just wasn't as comfortable then as he is now. We talk about Scott with rookies but I think he's brought Julian along nicely. Early on he was really really raw and made the usual rookie mistakes. Now he's built up some confidence by obviously working more on his game and it's showing on the court.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, nice game by Wright. Looking forward to tomorrow's game


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think Marcus just realized his ball was gone.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You give Julian some PT and he steals CP's headlines
*



<H1>Wright’s emergence helps Hornets top Nets, 107-96

Click to expand...

*


> Preview | Box Score | *Recap*
> 
> By BRETT MARTEL, AP Sports Writer 1 hour, 20 minutes ago
> 
> ...


_</H1>_


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't know it'd copy and paste the jpegs you can't see on the yahoo story.Interesting.


----------

